# Car Decals, Body Decals, Sun Visor Decals, Window Stickers, Rear Window Decals, Bumper Decals Thread



## skilledman (Jul 25, 2011)

I created this thread to share our knowledge, tips and tricks, installation tricks, cutting and designing tips and finished design. It is recommended to post your project images to get more idea. Newbie and Experts are welcome.


----------



## skilledman (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok since this is my created thread I am going to share my finished car decal. Take a look. Honda SIR custom body decal. 





















What can you say? I need your comments guys


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice Job! 
CW


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

I like it, it is cool.

Russ


----------



## swmarcus (Jul 24, 2011)

Great job I really like the graphics. I have a question. How do you use the plotter/ cutter to make images with different colors touch each other? I was looking at your graphics and none of the colors touch each other is it possible to make different colors touch each other?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

swmarcus said:


> Great job I really like the graphics. I have a question. How do you use the plotter/ cutter to make images with different colors touch each other? I was looking at your graphics and none of the colors touch each other is it possible to make different colors touch each other?


It all depends on the layout of design you are working on. You can leave a separation or have the colors directly adjoin each other. 

You can then assemble the graphic ahead of time or as you apply it. This was assembled on the fly using a wet application. The black shadows in the graphics are also vinyl so a total of 4 colors.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

This seems difficult to apply on the curves without bubbling. Any hints or tips.


----------



## swmarcus (Jul 24, 2011)

Is black the base vinly color or is this five different colors adjoined together, and if so how is this process done?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hood is printed, I can see the graininess in print, and air release vinyl makes it impossible to get a bubble


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

swmarcus said:


> Is black the base vinly color or is this five different colors adjoined together, and if so how is this process done?


If you are referring to the G&O logo I posted above it's 4 layers, red, gold, black and white. The white and black used for the numbers was contour cut with no overlap of the layers.

Each color layer was cut as a single piece using Oracal 751 with the graphic assembled wet on the car. All the smears on the hood are left over over from the solution. The hood and trunk graphics were both done the same way. 

First layer









second layer









All of the other car numbers and class letters (front, rear and sides) are two layers contour cut and assembled using registration marks prior to installing. They were also applied wet. 

Any graininess in the picture is a result of blowing up a 2 MB picture to a decent size.

A few more pictures here


----------



## Lescliff (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's one of my car stickers........


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

A gew job I done, I do like thousands a month, all dye cut thru paper ofcourse because looks wayyy better


----------



## guero3384 (Feb 21, 2011)

mrbigjack50 said:


> A gew job I done, I do like thousands a month, all dye cut thru paper ofcourse because looks wayyy better


How do you do this is there a link or thread you can point me to read up on?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

To do what? Dye cut thru paper?

I got a Zund cutter: zund cutter - YouTube

makes fast work of it, fun toy to have, but not cheap at all, more of an industrial toy.

You can do it with most vinyl cutters bye upping pressure or double scoring, it will kill your blade/heal mat thing. However Summa and Graphtec has a tangent cutter head specifically for this kinda stuff.
Not sure how fast it would be at cutting thru paper as its not a flatbed and rotary fed, I think I heard someone said that Graphtec was kinda slow, unless you don't do high production like me.
Summa is prob a bit faster and new ones have a camera system to read reg marks as my machine does


----------



## Toose (Feb 3, 2012)

They aren't exclusively on cars, but they all could be. I've found that when doing multilayer designs that overlap it's helpful to avoid having to deal with small pieces of vinyl. and sorry if the picture quality is poor, these pictures were taken on my phone


----------



## guero3384 (Feb 21, 2011)

mrbigjack50 said:


> To do what? Dye cut thru paper?
> 
> I got a Zund cutter: zund cutter - YouTube
> 
> ...


Ok, Ya i dont need anything like that.. I was just thinking getting into something like for maybe like bumper stickers and stuff like that..


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

good machines don't come cheap : (

I started with a canon i9900 13" printer then epson 7800 when I started printing, gotta take baby steps : )


----------



## solm96 (Mar 9, 2012)

First Time Layer


----------



## mamag (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow! These are incredible and way beyond what I want to do...I am interested in making little stickers or decals for our local high schools...can you point me in the right direction - I have no idea where to start and am not seeing much from the u-tube videos.

If it helps, I have a Puma III cutter, Hotronix 16 x 20 auto press and use OOBling Pro software. I do vinyl and rhinestone heat press t-shirts, bags, etc.

1. What type of vinyl do I need to make fun small stickers/decals? I'd like to use a glitter vinyl for some, rhinestones for some, plain vinyl colors for others.

2. How do I cut - reverse or not

3. Does the car vinyl (sign vinyl I assume??) need to be put onto anything to stick...I understand rhinestones need to be heat pressed onto stick-ons material.

4. What else am I missing?

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Couple of big cut vinyl pieces we did earlier this year...










2 color vinyl 14'x2' piece installed 15' off the ground.

and










1 color 1x8 piece we did a few of all about 10' off the ground.


----------



## awthentik (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's a couple vinyl jobs from us. All design, print & install in house.


be awthentik.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome stuff. Our main business is vinyl cut decals and signage. We've found that a great way to apply is wet with a tiny tiny drop of dishwashing liquid. It works wonders. We've done a 7 colour, multilayer sign that took us awhile to do. Not sure if we will go above 4 colours anymore.


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone Thanks for starting this thread. I started out doing Rhinestone t-shirt and rhinestone decals and heat trasfers now I am into doing car decals, inkjet printable decals, Laptop decals now hopefully vinyl wall decals. If I'am not busy with one I am busy with the other. I look forward to more on this thread. 

Susan


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, I posted this in another thread but thought I would post it here as this thread is more appropriate 
BTW, the owner has sworn never to use her rear wipers


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

fedoraoriginali said:


> Hi, I posted this in another thread but thought I would post it here as this thread is more appropriate
> BTW, the owner has sworn never to use her rear wipers



ok. i know about some of the specialty vinyls BUT what's up with the rhinestones. is that a vinyl effect or..................?????


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

Susan Scott said:


> Hi Everyone Thanks for starting this thread. I started out doing Rhinestone t-shirt and rhinestone decals and heat trasfers now I am into doing car decals, inkjet printable decals, Laptop decals now hopefully vinyl wall decals. If I'am not busy with one I am busy with the other. I look forward to more on this thread.
> 
> Susan


do you have to laminate the inkjet printable material?


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

miktoxic said:


> ok. i know about some of the specialty vinyls BUT what's up with the rhinestones. is that a vinyl effect or..................?????


It's a rhinestone decal applied with Rhinestone stickons material.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

fedoraoriginali said:


> It's a rhinestone decal applied with Rhinestone stickons material.


where can i find something like that?

thx!


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

miktoxic said:


> ok. i know about some of the specialty vinyls BUT what's up with the rhinestones. is that a vinyl effect or..................?????


No vinyl effect, actual rhinestones! The decal material allows the rhinestones to be heat pressed onto it.
The decal material is similar to the protector skins for cell phones (and more similar to the car paint protector film)

Like this:


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

miktoxic said:


> where can i find something like that?
> 
> thx!


I get the material from here

You design your Rhinestone decal template with a contour of about 1/4 inch all around it which will be your Stickon material. The Rhinestones are then pressed onto the material. With the heat, the material hugs the rhinestones so they don't fall out. Then you apply like a normal decal.


----------



## duke0ne (Aug 1, 2012)

mrbigjack50 said:


> To do what? Dye cut thru paper?
> 
> I got a Zund cutter: zund cutter - YouTube
> 
> ...


MrBigJack I was in your web site and was so impressed with your products and services and yet pricing very competitive. Im few hours drive from your place might visit you sometime soon. One quick question... what process you use in your t-shirt printing? Would you be able to share it? Im doing my research right now might start my own sign/print business soon infact Im picking up used Roland VersaCamm SP-540i this weekend for a start.

Looking forward for your reply.

Cheers!

Jake


----------



## mamag (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Susan - How do you cut your rhinestone decals? I am still having a hard time getting my stick-ons decal material to cut correctly thru my Puma III. It seems to cut most but misses spots making me stretch the material when I weed it. 

Here's what I'm doing:
1. design rhinestone decal, then make it using rhinestone material 
2. contour the design and send the contour to my Puma III to cut onto stick-ons decal material using a down force of 85...this is where my trouble begins. I can't seem to get it right...force too light, it won't cut thru, force too hard and it cuts thru the backer piece, too. I've wasted several feet of stick-ons material.
3. If - and I haven't gotten here yet - I can get it to cut, I would place my rhinestone design on top of the stick-ons piece, right?
4. Heat press at what temp and for how long?

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## mamag (Feb 17, 2012)

I LOVE the water heater...I want to do that!


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

mamag said:


> Hi Susan - How do you cut your rhinestone decals? I am still having a hard time getting my stick-ons decal material to cut correctly thru my Puma III. It seems to cut most but misses spots making me stretch the material when I weed it.
> 
> Here's what I'm doing:
> 1. design rhinestone decal, then make it using rhinestone material
> ...


hi lisa,

i'm a newbie to this too BUT i do own a cutter so i can give you some advice there.

is there a 'test' button on your machine? you shouldn't waste that much material. just go from your low downforce (from what you say cuts but doesn't do it right) and walk it up 10 grams and see how that works. just keep doing that until you find the correct setting.

also the manufacturer who made the rhinstone decal material should have sent directions with heat press directions including what temp, time and pressure. if not check out the website of the manufacturer or call the place where you bought it.

-good luck.


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Lisa I am so sorry for not getting back to you on your rhinestone decals. Ok what program are you using for the rhinestones.

I am using winpc2010 for rhinestones and vinyl great easy program.
1. Ok what you need to do is go in and design your template then Outline your design Then when you cut out your design only. You do that seperate from you outline. Then put your rhinestone sticky material in your cutter go to your design that you just cut out with the outline and then cut your outline only on your cutter you don't really need marks to line it up you can just eyeball it. press it at around 300degrees lower or higher I don't know how your press works so play around with the temp. You will know when it is stick to the sticky material is when you start to see little circals around each stone. So don't just press it once long do a couple of seconds at a time until you see those little circals around the rhinestone that is the glue and sticky matiral melting together. If you leave it to long it will turn yellow and then it is no good. If you have anymore questions just ask.

Good luck
Susan


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm glad for this thread. I cut my own vinyl lettering and outsource my 4/c work to a local B2B printer. I want to expand into vehicle graphics, I've done a few simple jobs already, but I know squat about it. 

I sold some perf window graphics and the printer talked me into lamination which turned out to be a giant PITA during application. My question is: lam on perf graphics... really necessary?

Another question: I've sold some custom guitar wraps and the market looks good but everyone keeps asking about wrapping the sides. Is there actually a way to pull that off? I've seen side wrapped guitars but I'm not sure if it was vinyl or hydro-dip.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

wormil said:


> I sold some perf window graphics and the printer talked me into lamination which turned out to be a giant PITA during application. My question is: lam on perf graphics... really necessary?


Absolutely necessary dependent on your location I guess. Where I am, it gets dry and dusty. Dirt and road grime can flick up and get caught in and under the media. I've seen media that has only lasted 3 months without laminate.
It is definately worth laminating. Looks professional, lasts longer and ups your reputation a notch or two


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Gecko Signs NT said:


> Absolutely necessary dependent on your location I guess. Where I am, it gets dry and dusty. Dirt and road grime can flick up and get caught in and under the media. I've seen media that has only lasted 3 months without laminate.
> It is definately worth laminating. Looks professional, lasts longer and ups your reputation a notch or two


They told me not to apply it wet so what is the secret for preventing bubbles?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

is the laminating process done to the product before or after the initial application?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

miktoxic said:


> is the laminating process done to the product before or after the initial application?


Before. The vinyl is printed, dried, then laminated. It's a very thin lam film but because perf is full of holes I had a hell of a time applying it without bubbles since air gets trapped between the hole in the vinyl and the lam.


Edit: after watching some youtube vids it appears they don't really care about trapped bubbles unless they are just glossing over it for the sake of video.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

wormil said:


> They told me not to apply it wet so what is the secret for preventing bubbles?


We apply most products wet. The secret is to use a spray bottle with just a tiny tiny drop of dish washing liquid. And I mean, just a tiny tiny tiny drop. You don't need to spray much at all, as sometimes the bubbles will trap the water.
Removing bubbles is important because when you look at the product from an angle, you can see them and it looks unprofessional.
When we apply, we hinge the product with masking tape, spray the surface, remove the backing paper and then apply pressure from the middle, moving outwards. We use a polishing glove and apply pressre using sweeping motions. Its a slow process, but we are pedantic about bubbles.
Also remember, that if you do get bubbles, most times they will evaporate if you leave the product in the sun for a bit.


----------



## stupidusername (Nov 15, 2013)

myvinyldestination.com and decaldestination.com are both really good car decal web sites! I buy my decals from them.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

The 34' Ford wasn't elaborate but sure made the car look nicer. We used just yellow for the flames and the '34 Ford' was metallic silver on black. We also placed the word Ford same size on the trunk and the grill.

The van was done on two different year models that required us to photo both vans to adjust the artwork.


----------

